# Flapping nose � New setup



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Are you riding powder or groomers? If not pow, why are you setting back your bindings? You're taking weight off the front of the board from doing that, hence why it's flapping. That's something that powder riders do to compensate for using a board not specifically built for powder, as it helps stop the nose dipping into the snow, and means you don't have to constantly keep as much weight on your tail.

You are also using a very short board for your weight. This sacrifices a lot of stability. I'd only put you on a 153 if you were riding park all day.


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi.
Thanks for the quick reply.

Ok. For the lenght… well… I already bought the board so…
I was thinking between 153 and 155 and I took this one.

As for my riding habits: I am still riding the pists. Kind of still "learining"…

So, if I am not "setting back" my bindings, I would go like this, see attachment.
I would take the most front holes to screw in my bindings. Is this better?

The "setting back" wasnt my intension, more my lack of experience in the material. Therefore many thanks for the help. 
Counting my days for my next ride…
Cheers.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

I would personally say you want to be on a 156cm board, but you already have your stick so that's irrelevant now I suppose.

Setting back means putting your bindings further towards your tail than the nose.

If you used only the front holes, you'd be setting them forward, which would be very counter productive.


You want to set your bindings so to give equal distance from nose and tail. The only way you will find your preferred width/angles is by trying them.

Set your bindings to use the holes closest to the centre of the board, on both your nose and tail. This will put you dead centre. Then slowly move them out, at the same distance each, until you find your preferred stance width. So for example, rather than being 50.5cm away from the nose and 47.5cm away from the tail, you'd be 49cm away from both.

You will find your weight when riding will be over the centre of the board this way, rather than over your tail. This should counter any nose flapping issues that you've been having. Also in your riding technique, make sure you are keep your weight over the front of your board. You may find you have been leaning backwards somewhat, which people tend to do when they are learning.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Edge said:


> Are you riding powder or groomers? If not pow, why are you setting back your bindings? You're taking weight off the front of the board from doing that, hence why it's flapping. That's something that powder riders do to compensate for using a board not specifically built for powder, as it helps stop the nose dipping into the snow, and means you don't have to constantly keep as much weight on your tail.
> 
> You are also using a very short board for your weight. This sacrifices a lot of stability. I'd only put you on a 153 if you were riding park all day.


The Crail is supposed to have setback. However, not as much as the set-up by the OP - I believe it is 20mm, while the OP has ~35mm.

Agree that the 153 is pretty short for the OP's weight.


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

But as you can see in the first image I posted, the witdh between "Nose-Middle of the bindung" and "Tail-Middle of the binding" arent the same to begin with. So, I would never have an equal "twin"…
Am I wrong?
Ah…*newbie… sorry.


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Sorry.
What does "OP" stand for?


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> The Crail is supposed to have setback. However, not as much as the set-up by the OP - I believe it is 20mm, while the OP has ~35mm.


I suppose it makes sense considering it's directional, but it doesn't seem like a great idea for beginners, as they tend to lean backwards a lot.


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

I can see the problem of a beginner tending to lean backwards…
But I was really trying not to…
Hm…


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

bisteinee said:


> But as you can see in the first image I posted, the witdh between "Nose-Middle of the bindung" and "Tail-Middle of the binding" arent the same to begin with. So, I would never have an equal "twin"…
> Am I wrong?
> Ah…*newbie… sorry.


As hktrdr has pointed out to me, the Crail is supposed to have a slight setback, just not as far as you have it set up currently. As the binding distances are already slightly set back, you can't have an equal twin, but you can definitely changed the distances to help centre your weight.

Anything else will have to come down to a change in riding technique. Do you find yourself learning backwards a lot?


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Well… I dont "think" I am leaning backwards… but… well…

I am riding a fixed gear for quite a long now… so I usually dont have the problem leaning forward. In the end, it's all physics. You cant fall forward.

But, I will definitely film myself… or let be filmed, so I can check it out.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Try modify your bindings to reduce some of the setback, and then give it a shot. I really can't recommend much else, as I have no experience with directional boards. One of the more experienced snowboarders will probably have more advice for you than I can offer, so keep an eye out.


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for your effort.
At least you didnt critize my choice of the board…

If any "more" experienced boarder have anythng to say, please step in.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a friend who got a Crail for his first board, I don't think it's a bad choice for a beginner board. I'd only recommend a larger size. I've just never used a directional board, as I like to ride switch a lot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

bisteinee said:


> Hi.
> I just had the chance to try out my new setup.
> And here comes the PROBLEM!!!
> 
> ...


As Edge recommends find the center then equal distance from the center. Other than that ur a newb, take a lesson or two and don't worry about the chatter/flapping and if your foot is hurting ur a newb and get your boots fitted.


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Well…*my boots seem to be fine, more or less…
I was in this shop for hours and tried almost EVERY model they had.
Maybe they are a little too softy…
Since I bought them new last season, I will try to go with them, at least this season. I am going to tape my feet the next time.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

bisteinee said:


> Well…*my boots seem to be fine, more or less…
> I was in this shop for hours and tried almost EVERY model they had.
> Maybe they are a little too softy…
> Since I bought them new last season, I will try to go with them, at least this season. I am going to tape my feet the next time.


idk try some insoles like superfeet or ed v's soles and the like....check this thread http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

bisteinee said:


> Sorry.
> What does "OP" stand for?


since most of the big dogs got your issue well in hand and I didn't see anyone answer this simple question for you so I can help with that.

OP = Original Poster as there are many people that chime in to help it is just a short hand way to reference you or your question.


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the advises.

@Snowolf:
How do I initiate the turns: I lean forward (weight into the front feet) and move my toes/feet up/down or/and my knee left/roght to initiate – somtimes, the turn is already done by that point. But sometimes, yes, I use my backfoot to steer around. Then I realize, I shouldnt have done that and I try to make it better the next time.

When I am doing "smaller" faster turns, I am kinda jumping up and down (going into the knees) and just pushing out left/right 

What are my shoulders doing at the same time… havent really thought about it. I'll try to look into it.

Please dont laugh now…

So, since it is cleared that my board is a directional board and has a natural setback. Would it be ok, if I use the "front" holes for both my bindings? That way I would have the most "twin" experience, right? 
And since the holes are made by the boardmakers, I shouldnt "loose" any of the pop or flex? 

@slyder: Thanks for the info.

Edit: You can tell, I am not a natural speaker… sorry for the inconvinience…


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Its a Crail. Its a basic board. I don't think there's any carbon and I think it's just biax glass.

Its just not going to be a damp board.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

On a directional board you can't easily set your bindings by measuring from the tip & tail. Just use the inserts as a guide - if your front bindings start 2 sets of holes back from the tip then your rear should start 2 forward from the tail.

As for your board flapping about, either you're going incredibly fast for someone with 8 days on snow or, there is something wrong with your technique. I'm just not sure which?


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah dont worry about the setback. If anything, use the longer nose to allow yourself to to more easily keep front foot pressure on. Think of it as it stopping you from going over the handlebars so relax and don't be worried to keep the pressure forward.

Actively focus on suppressing the chatter with your balance/pressure a little forward.


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok.
I was boarding last weekend.
I screwed my bindings into the front holes each.
It actually helped, I think…
It didnt "flap" that much as it did before, which is a good sign.
Changed my binding angles to 18°/-6° (seems to be ok for now).
I am on the mountains next week for four days.
That will be the ultimate test.

So next time I buy a snowboard, I will get a more "stiffer" one.

Thanks very much so far.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I HIGHLY doubt you are going fast enough to necessitate a stiffer board. I'm willing to bet you have way too much weight on your back foot.

Try to consciously quantify what percentage of your weight is on each foot as you make your way down the hill. Feel the pressure on each foot and aim for 50/50. This will feel different on the hill from how it feels on flat ground. Since you are on a hill/incline, 50% pressure on each foot will feel like you are leaning down the hill (when your snowboard is pointing down hill). Just remember this as you try to equalize the weight on each foot.

The time when everyone goes in the back seat/excess back foot pressure is usually just as they initiate a turn, and the nose starts to point downhill. At this point you pick up speed, and it is very natural for a novice to put more weight on their back foot. This takes weight off of your front foot and takes pressure off the *nose end of your engaged edge.* And here it is---> this release of pressure from your front engaged edge is reducing the hold of your board on the snow and causing the flapping/waggling feeling.

In reality, 50/50 weight actually "feels" like 60(front)/40(back) since you are going downhill. Aim for the correct weight distribution as you make you way down the hill and I think you will have a better outcome.


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

@ BigmountainVMD:
I guess, you might be right.
But then, is there absolutely no exception, I might be a true talent?
Either way, thanks for the explaning, I will have this in mind, next weekend.

@ Snowolf:
About my arms and upper body wiggling around while initiating my turns…
I was told to put my hands flat on my upper thigh.
I am trying to do that now.

Thanks!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I HIGHLY doubt you are going fast enough to necessitate a stiffer board. I'm willing to bet you have way too much weight on your back foot.


Agreed.

bisteinee, can you post a video of yourself riding? that would give people here a better idea of what you might be doing wrong.

eit: oops, I see snowolf already covered that


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Sir! Yes! Sir!


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Okay. 
I was filmed testwise…
A friend of mine was checking out his new GoPro.
Not sure, you can see… just from the back…



Vimeo, Your Videos Belong Here / 55229813
(with no empty space left and right the backslash)

The nose doesnt flatter anymore.


----------



## bisteinee (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey Snowolf,
thanks for the review.
I'll try to loosen up while riding.

This is at the Stubai Glacier in Austria.
Last week it started snowing real good, therefore we had a good ride.

Cheers.


----------

